# Anyone had knee surgery??



## dreamer72fem (Jul 20, 2008)

I am a ssbbw and I have either torn or ripped something near my knee. They are trying to find an open MRI for me to get a look to see what needs to be repaired. Because something isnt right, that much I know. I WAS suppose to leave on vacation in two days, but instead I am stressed out about my knee hurting and unstable and what will need to be done. I have been VERY lucky in my life. I have never had surgery, broke a bone, had stitches, never even had to have a root canal or a wisdom tooth pulled. So needless to say I am freaked out. I am dealing with my mom just dying at the end of April and my uncle is in his last few weeks of life fighting cancer and now I have a messed up knee. My poor dad is freaking out also...first his wife passes...and soon his brother and now his only kid is hurting. And to top it all off I have no insurance. I just needed to see if anyone one here can just help with any knee stories or something.


----------



## Risible (Jul 20, 2008)

Give Sandie S-R a PM about this. She has knee problems similar to what you're describing.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2008)

dreamer72fem said:


> I am a ssbbw and I have either torn or ripped something near my knee. They are trying to find an open MRI for me to get a look to see what needs to be repaired. Because something isnt right, that much I know. I WAS suppose to leave on vacation in two days, but instead I am stressed out about my knee hurting and unstable and what will need to be done. I have been VERY lucky in my life. I have never had surgery, broke a bone, had stitches, never even had to have a root canal or a wisdom tooth pulled. So needless to say I am freaked out. I am dealing with my mom just dying at the end of April and my uncle is in his last few weeks of life fighting cancer and now I have a messed up knee. My poor dad is freaking out also...first his wife passes...and soon his brother and now his only kid is hurting. And to top it all off I have no insurance. I just needed to see if anyone one here can just help with any knee stories or something.



Dear Dreamer72fem, I have attached to this post a list of some MRIs in Michigan that take really good pictures of large patients. I do not know how the insurance details are handled, but you best bet with no insurance is a teaching hospital (one with a medical school) or a hospital run by the state system. 

These locations have a Siemens Magnetom Espree which is supposed to take very good MRIs of large patients. In Michigan, 

Greater Flint MRI 
G-3231 Beecher Road
Flint, MI 48532
(810) 230-2411

Portage Health 
500 Campus Drive
Hancock, MI 49930
(906) 483-1400

St. Joseph Health Systems
200 Hemlock P.O. Box 659
Tawas City, MI 48764
(989) 362-9359

William Beaumont Hospital
3601 West 13 Mile Road
Royal Oak, MI 48073
(248) 577-9700

http://www.medinnovations.usa.sieme...tm_medium=Offline&utm_campaign=Espree+Locater

http://www.medinnovations.usa.siemens.com/products/mri/espree/


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 21, 2008)

Owie, sounds painful. I'm sorry you guys have had such a rough year. Sounds like this is just what you didn't need right now. 

Obviously, you'll have to have some sort of imaging to decide if something is broken or torn. But you'd be surprised at how much a simple sprain can hurt, so the fact that it hurts a lot doesn't necessarily mean it's broken or torn or that you need surgery. Just tweaking one of the ligaments can hurt like a mofo.

Have you seen a doctor yet? When you say "they" are trying to find you an open MRI I hope that means you've seen a doctor. But if you haven't seen one, obviously since I'm a nurse I'm going to tell you to see someone and at least get an x ray (much cheaper than an MRI and can be done at any 'doc in a box' kind of place). They may be able to tell if there is something grossly wrong with it. They can also give you whatever supportive stuff you'll need to keep it immobilized if that's what they think it needs. Bandages, splints, maybe crutches or a cane usually help give it time to heal. Hopefully it'll heal on its own with rest and elevation. They usually recommend ice but that's immediately post injury; you're probably past the point where that will help but if it feels better, it's probably okay to ice it for a few minutes at a time, and maybe take some Motrin if you can tolerate it okay.

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It sounds like you really need a vacation and that the timing couldn't possibly be worse.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 21, 2008)

I have seen a doctor...which is odd for me because I usually am very hard headed about that sort of thing. But I knew something really not right was going on. Tomorrow I am going to a place to get weighed to see where I am on the scale. There is a hospital near me that can handle a patient up to 550 pounds...and I honestly dont know where I am on the scale. If I am over that we have to look at other places.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2008)

Dreamer, I've no knee advice but I just wanted to offer condolences on the passing of your mom. I hope things go well today and that you're able to get a diagnosis soon.

I don't know if MRIs work the same way, but when I had an abdominal CT scan once my hips were an inch or two over the maximum width of the machine, so the tech wrapped a sheet very tightly around my lower half and taped it to snug me down to size. If you make the MRI weight limit but find your dimensions don't work, maybe that'd be an option.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Dreamer, I've no knee advice but I just wanted to offer condolences on the passing of your mom. I hope things go well today and that you're able to get a diagnosis soon.
> 
> I don't know if MRIs work the same way, but when I had an abdominal CT scan once my hips were an inch or two over the maximum width of the machine, so the tech wrapped a sheet very tightly around my lower half and taped it to snug me down to size. If you make the MRI weight limit but find your dimensions don't work, maybe that'd be an option.



Great idea about the sheet - I like it rainyday - thanks! I never would have thought of that. M2M


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sorry your going through all this stacey.My goodness!
I am bumping this up so you may get some more advice.
Prayers and good wishes coming your way. :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2008)

Stacey my condolences on the loss of your mother.

Susannah


----------



## moore2me (Jul 22, 2008)

My condolences as well. You certainly have a lot to deal with my girl. Do not try to handle everything. Just do what you can and leave the rest to God. My sympathy to your family too.


----------

